# How big is too big for a pony?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm looking into getting horse soon, and I like the idea of a pony. I like something that's low to ground. Not as far to fall lol. 
A couple of my school's equestrian team horses are pony sized, and I don't feel like I'm too big for them. So I suppose my question is... am I too big for a pony, and what are my options as far as showing etc.? (Im 5'5 and under 150lbs)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

im between 5ft and 5'2'' i spose and the horse im buying is 15hh. hes just about the right size for me. at the stables i sometimes ride a 14.2hh but hes a cob so hes stronger and feels more sercure. i am very little so i can ride anything  but i wanted something that would jump and that i would never grow out of.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

How old are you at the moment? And what is your riding level?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think you're too big for a large pony. I am around your size, and I love riding my stocky 13.3 hand Haflinger.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess it really depends, I'm pretty tall and still ride two tiny ponies (not offten, usually Corby the most and thats once a week)


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> How old are you at the moment? And what is your riding level?


hehe, I'm 21 and about to graduate from college, so I think I'm safe from growth spurts. I'm a pretty confident rider. I've had lots of experience with green horses. I really want something that has good foundations but just needs some finishing.
I'd like to show a little bit too, but it really won't be a priority, at least for now.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm 5'4" and 125lbs and I ride Medium and Large ponies if they are in training. 

As far as showing goes you would need to get a purebred or partbred-but-registerable pony to show it at Breed shows, If you are a Hunter/Jumper person. Otherwise you are too old to show in the Open H/J show pony divisions those are restricted for Juniors. You could show the pony in the Adult Hunter/Jumper classes but you'd have to worry about getting the striding, you would need a large with a nice large stride. 

You could show Open and Adult flat classes just fine.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm 5' 3" and I ride a 14.3hh arabian,and I actually think she is just right for me even if I sprout a couple more inches(PLEASE!!!) I think you'd be fine on a larger pony as my friend's mother rides her 14.1hh pony around sometimes, but he's a stocky, lazy thing.  So you could even consider small horses too, unless you are set on wanting a pony. There are some cute quarter ponies out there pretty much anywhere that might do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the larger ponies myself. I think its rather silly to have a 16hh when your only 5' like myself. The tallest I will go is 15h. Personally 14. 2 is a great height. My mare April is 13.2-14 hands and is the best. Smaller horses also mean less to feed.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Height isn't all that matters, build does as well. So you just need to try out different ponies. I'm only 5' (and at 29 y/o I'm definately not growing lol) so I MUCH prefer ponies. I have a 13h Fell, a 13.3h Arab/something and a 14h Welsh Cob/Haflinger (plus two pony yearlings: a Welara and a Haflinger). I feel equally comfortable on the stocky 13h Fell as I do on the more slender 13.3h Arab cross and the middle build 14h Haffy cross, so that's always nice 

Oh and my friend who is... 5'10"? Something like that... rode my Arab cross and Haffy cross and was just fine on them (she's a skinny girl, but her tallness didn't look too out of place on my shorties lol).


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

im 5ft 9 and dont know much in pounds but im 10stone. and regularly ride 13h ponies. i dont look too big or anything and they can jump with me


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I am 5'5" too and I ride a 15hh Quarter Horse. He is the PERFECT size for me right now. 15 hands is not all that much different than a large pony. So, small horses are always an option.  If you do decide to go with a pony, I would make sure he/she is a large pony, about 14.1 hands or so. I personally prefer large ponies as opposed to small ponies because they seem to preform better with the correct training. They are also very cute (which got the dressage judges on my good side!) But anyway, with the horse I ride right now, the judges make good comments about how we are perfect for each other, size and all. Hope this helps!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! Hearing how tall everyone is reminds me of something my mother said while we were at the fair last year! We were watching the perch. halter class and she turns to me and says "Why are all the horse people short?" I hadn't noticed untill then, but except for one or two of the guys none of them were muchover 5'5"! Anyone else notice this? -sorry that's off topic... back one topic: I have a friend who is 5'7" and all legs. She still rides her 14hh morgan/QH and doesn't look off at all. <I think that's cute, as he was her lesson horse and her parents bought him for her 10th birthday. ^.^


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Too large for pony? I don't now exactly, but I am about 65 kilograms (I cannot put myself to find out counting with pounds...) and height about 165 centimtres. I ride little pony, she's to my bust and not xet well-muscled. And she's fine. 
Yfrog - img0622a
I think it whole depends on each pony, how is he tall/strong/used to/muscled and if he is all right (not bad hooves, spine,...) 
And ponies may not seem like this, but they are very strong. I am not telling you to ride on falabella, but ponies in type of hucul, cob, hafling, fjord, they are more then OK to be ridden by tall men, even in western saddle, which is about 10 kilograms more.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah. Go ahead with a pony if you want. It should be very nice. As long as they are at least 14hh. LOL. Even a small horse would be perfect.


----------

